# Plates



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Got an early Christmas pressy from my daughter yesterday - personalised plates - ain't she sweet, see her walking down the street - oops getting carried away!

Plate is : NAZGHOUL

Origin: Nazgul, from Lord of the Rings, the Black Riders.

It is just so cool.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

In PA you are limited to 7 letters


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *In PA you are limited to 7 letters *


Same Here. Maybe he is talking about a personalized plate for the front and not the provincial / state plate?


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Here deep in the heart of Ontario we can have personalised vehicle plates front and rear, the Provincial bit is moved to the top of the plate out of the way. It was at one time only 6 letters, then they went to adding a graphic as well, and now we can get 8 letters.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Got an early Christmas pressy from my daughter yesterday - personalised plates - ain't she sweet, see her walking down the street - oops getting carried away!
> 
> Plate is : NAZGHOUL
> 
> ...


Uhh...I'm a little rusty on my Tolkien, is that
one of the Ring Wraith's?

Oh, btw...just saw the *Twin Towers*. Better than
the *Fellowship*, IMO...

That Balrok(sp) is awesome...!


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

The Nine Nazgul or Ringwraiths were the most loyal and terrible servants of the Dark-lord.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

oh gawd! I'm surrounded by nerds...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Anyone for a game of Dungeons and Dragons. LOL


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *oh gawd! I'm surrounded by nerds...  *


 Different strokes for different folks. Merry Christmas Ruben..


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

Ditto- not my thing either but I love scary movies- Stephen King stuff ect- please pass the popcorn- BTW nice avitar Rat- your present to yourself? lol  Happy Holidays Gang-


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Ditto- not my thing either but I love scary movies- Stephen King stuff ect- please pass the popcorn- BTW nice avitar Rat- your present to yourself? lol  Happy Holidays Gang- *


It is Jen, I`ve been waiting for that exact pic from you, where is it?

Merry Christmas Jen and Merry Christmas to all. Even Grinch Ruben


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *It is Jen, I`ve been waiting for that exact pic from you, where is it?
> 
> Merry Christmas Jen and Merry Christmas to all. Even Grinch Ruben
> 
> ...


the way I have been behaving tonight combined with a bottle of Bombay I got as a gift you may have some nice *naughty* pictures in your stocking tomorrow my dear~


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *the way I have been behaving tonight combined with a bottle of Bombay I got as a gift you may have some nice *naughty* pictures in your stocking tomorrow my dear~ *


Oh, I wish. Stop teasing me you Vixen. Anyway Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Merry Christmas to all *


Hope you had a Merry Christmas and would like to see your new plate. Can you post a pic?

Custom plates are expensive here and also cost more every time we renew. It is a rip off Here.......


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *In PA you are limited to 7 letters *


too bad they dont let you write FUCKYOU


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. I will try for a pic - - 
Considered - U LOSE - for all those Hondas I pass.
Plates cost $225, renew at the regular rate, so far, don't give the bastards any ideas please!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Hope everyone had a good Christmas. I will try for a pic - -
> Considered - U LOSE - for all those Hondas I pass.
> Plates cost $225, renew at the regular rate, so far, don't give the bastards any ideas please! *


The Money Grubbin Bastards! That is more initially but everytime we renew it is higher than a regular plate.(we only use one). I don`t have the costs available at this time.


----------

